# Paulding Forest



## fflintlock (Dec 18, 2010)

I haven't been able to hunt either of the hunts, I'm dieing here !
Any one kill any thing this weekend yet ?
Work is getting in the way, again. I sure do miss strolling through Paulding Forest during deer hunts ! 
 Hopefully I will get a few days to do some small game hunting, later on this month.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been on shift for this hunt.

Don't know that I would've hunted anyway,with all the raine we've had lately,those hills are a red muddy mess.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 19, 2010)

I just miss being out there Jeff.
I bought a mosin m-44 I wanted to see how it would do on deer, guess I'll have to wait till next year.
Hopefully in January, I'll be able to do a little rabbit hunting.
I do wonder what the kill rate was this week though.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 19, 2010)

fflintlock said:


> I just miss being out there Jeff.
> I bought a mosin m-44 I wanted to see how it would do on deer, guess I'll have to wait till next year.
> Hopefully in January, I'll be able to do a little rabbit hunting.
> I do wonder what the kill rate was this week though.



I hope to get the pups out for some rabbit chasing later this week.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 19, 2010)

I was out there Friday and Saturday am. It was a mess, several times I wasn't sure if I would make it out of there or not. Yesterday there were people everywhere at my normal haunt, so I opted out of the remaining hunt...
Jeff, get with me after deer season. I've got 900 acres in Buchanan loaded with wabbits.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 19, 2010)

Hunted Thursday afternoon and saw a doe. Hunted yesterday evening and this morning and saw nothing. I did end up with about 85lbs of mud on my truck though. I went to the check station at lunch. 3 bucks and 1 doe checked out.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Dec 19, 2010)

It looks the planned herd reduction to 3 deer per square mile is almost complete on Paulding Forest.  One more year of doe days should get us there.
After that goal is achieved, we can install bike paths, pic-nic pavillions and get a better class of user.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would rather go to a Lil Wayne concert than hunt Paulding.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 21, 2010)

SCOTT HILDERBRAND said:


> It looks the planned herd reduction to 3 deer per square mile is almost complete on Paulding Forest.



When you factor in the 20,000 acres that have no deer, you end up with .08 deer psm.


----------



## atgolfer (Dec 22, 2010)

*W*ildlife* M*issing *A*rea


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 22, 2010)

he said, 'wildlife missing area'...


----------



## deadend (Dec 23, 2010)

SCOTT HILDERBRAND said:


> It looks the planned herd reduction to 3 deer per square mile is almost complete on Paulding Forest.  One more year of doe days should get us there.
> After that goal is achieved, we can install bike paths, pic-nic pavillions and get a better class of user.



Bike paths are coming and surely the pavillions won't be far behind.  Starbucks has been scoping out a few locations as well.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys forgot the new golf courses going in. With the new airport Donald Trump, Tiger and Obama will be coming down to play.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 26, 2010)

Well,,,,,, regardless of all the crap some of you are saying is coming down the pike, today appears to be an excellent day to be out chasing something and enjoying the woods as they are.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 26, 2010)

fflintlock said:


> Well,,,,,, regardless of all the crap some of you are saying is coming down the pike, today appears to be an excellent day to be out chasing something and enjoying the woods as they are.



agreed


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2010)

fflintlock said:


> Well,,,,,, regardless of all the crap some of you are saying is coming down the pike, today appears to be an excellent day to be out chasing something and enjoying the woods as they are.



If I didn't have to work today,I'd be out there


----------



## deadend (Dec 26, 2010)

fflintlock said:


> Well,,,,,, regardless of all the crap some of you are saying is coming down the pike, today appears to be an excellent day to be out chasing something and enjoying the woods as they are.



You're 100% right I just don't see them staying like they are for long.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 26, 2010)

atgolfer said:


> *W*ildlife* M*issing *A*rea





Marlin7MM said:


> he said, 'wildlife missing area'...



That's a good one lots can relate to. 





fflintlock said:


> today appears to be an excellent day to be out chasing something and enjoying the woods as they are.



Another good one.  Ain't that the truth.  We all need to be out there now getting some outdoors therapy & exercise, especially in the snow cover.  Lord knows I could definitely use it.


----------

